# New pictures with new camera :D



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

So yeah here are some attempts with my new camera, a canon EOS 1000D with TAMRON 300 mm lens.

i got it earlies to make use of it in the summer break.

Anyway enjoy.

_Sphodromantis lineola_ adult female:

Two slightly older pics i took in my backyard:












But for my birthday i got this amazing mini portable photostudio, with lamps, backgrounds, and everything.

So obviously i tried it out, i like the outcome:

At 1:2 lifesize






Now for some other species:

_Parasphendale Sp_:






_Pseudempusa pinnapavonis_:






_Pseudovates arizonae_:

male






And the female(personal fave)






More to come(as usual)


----------



## revmdn (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice. Good job.


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 21, 2009)

Weak and uninspiring as always. You cannot compare any of those to my Idolomantis.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Weak and uninspiring as always. You cannot compare any of those to my Idolomantis.


O RLY


----------



## Pelle (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool, you still have _Pseudovates arizonae_  Nice pics


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 21, 2009)

Pretty good since all the equipment is new to you.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice pics, dude!


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 21, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> O RLY


Totally, dawg.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks everybody (but krus  )  

@AB:

Yeah, going from a compact to a DSLR is a pretty big diffrence


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 21, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Thanks everybody (but krus  )  @AB:
> 
> Yeah, going from a compact to a DSLR is a pretty big diffrence


Yes, the learning curve is quite steep... but autofocus does wonders, lol!

Great first pics, Idolo!


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 21, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> @AB:Yeah, going from a compact to a DSLR is a pretty big diffrence


You know that taking pictures of Idolomantis is the only thing that would make a difference, noob.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> You know that taking pictures of Idolomantis is the only thing that would make a difference, noob.


Idolo's are overrated :&gt;


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 21, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Idolo's are overrated :&gt;


Come to think of it, nothing about this speces will ever be the same since I saw people buy foam on a stick...

But seriously, nice collection of pics you've got there.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL yeah..

THanks krus


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 21, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Weak and uninspiring as always. You cannot compare any of those to my Idolomantis.





idolomantis said:


> O RLY


Soz4owned XD


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 22, 2009)

Few more:

_Hymenopus coronatus_











:wub: &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3

_Pseudovates arizonae_






_Sphodromantis lineola_


----------

